# Bindings to pair with arbor westmark



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Select out 390 would be my pick out of those. 

I'd add to the list Flux DS and replace the Contract Pro with the K2 Lien AT.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Arbor Hemlock


----------



## HighMFer (Aug 17, 2016)

I ride union contact pro and I would recommend them to anybody...so light!


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Nivek said:


> The Select out 390 would be my pick out of those.
> 
> I'd add to the list Flux DS and replace the Contract Pro with the K2 Lien AT.


Why not the contact pro?


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

HighMFer said:


> I ride union contact pro and I would recommend them to anybody...so light!


What are you using them for? Only park or all mountain-freestyle?


----------



## HighMFer (Aug 17, 2016)

quebecrider said:


> What are you using them for? Only park or all mountain-freestyle?


Mostly all moutain, with a park day sprinkled in here and there


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

HighMFer said:


> Mostly all moutain, with a park day sprinkled in here and there


Sounds perfect for me, I always ride park with a lil bit of everything else each day


----------



## HighMFer (Aug 17, 2016)

Bought mine start of last season, 2015/2016 model. After extensive research, reading reviews and talking to ppl I bought them from Coastal Riders in Langley, BC.(shameless plug, but they've been amazing to deal with) I've been so happy with them! They are pretty tuff to.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

quebecrider said:


> Why not the contact pro?


Lien is just better. The freedom of movement that the Contact Pro offers is also offered front to back. The Lien has the tripod frame that offers a lot more precision and power front to back with similar freedom side to side, where you want it. Also bolts that don't back out constantly.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Lien is just better. The freedom of movement that the Contact Pro offers is also offered front to back. The Lien has the tripod frame that offers a lot more precision and power front to back with similar freedom side to side, where you want it. Also bolts that don't back out constantly.


And which is better? the at or fs?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends how you like your high back. For 17 that changes and the AT is hands down better.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Alright thanks, I'll probably end up with either the 390 boss or the at.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Depends how you like your high back. For 17 that changes and the AT is hands down better.


Nivek,

For 8.5 boots, would your recommend the M or L Lien bindings?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Tuan209 said:


> Nivek,
> 
> For 8.5 boots, would your recommend the M or L Lien bindings?


What boot? Probably medium.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nivek said:


> What boot? Probably medium.


Nitro Team TLS. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bah, the one brand of boots I don't have hands on with. If they're at least an average profile or smaller then medium. If it's a particularly large/long footprint then large.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Bah, the one brand of boots I don't have hands on with. If they're at least an average profile or smaller then medium. If it's a particularly large/long footprint then large.


Thanks Bro. Ill run down to the board shop and test it to make sure. 

Gonna pair it up with the Lago Open Road =).


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Picked up a pair of display unit Lien ATs for 90 at a local shop. Obviously haven't used yet but build looks solid. Medium fits my 8.5 Nikes, Ions, Judges well.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

I really liked my Flux DS 30 on both my west mark and my draft. An awesome all around binding! And amazing customer service/warranty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

HighMFer said:


> Bought mine start of last season, 2015/2016 model. After extensive research, reading reviews and talking to ppl I bought them from Coastal Riders in Langley, BC.(shameless plug, but they've been amazing to deal with) I've been so happy with them! They are pretty tuff to.




Hey man I am a local to coastal too! [emoji109][emoji109]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighMFer (Aug 17, 2016)

61ragtop said:


> Hey man I am a local to coastal too!


Great shop to deal with. I've bought most of my hard goods there so far.


----------

